# My Place - Updates



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, guys. Finally got back to making progress on my home in Hammond. The damage was not limited to just where the tree came through the rear master bedroom, guest room, closets and hallway as thought previously. There was a ton of additional work including replacing alot of the foundation, subfloor, windows, doors, trim & molding, plumbing, flooring (carpet, wood, tile, laminate), cabinets, tubs/vanity, sheetrock, painting (every room, all trim, molding, & entire exterior) electrical & more than I can to think about at this juncture.

I feel that we might about 35% complete at this point, and that might be very liberal. The damage was coupled to dealing with the maintenance damands and routine issues that come with owning an older pier & beam ranch house. It is all a blessing truly and I feel like I am finally making some real progress. I will post pictures soon of the initial damage as well as reconstruction photos currently underway in the home for reference.

Suffice to say it will look alot different from the original carpet green grass and red & white paintjob on exterior. Alot more work is needed, and I am still hunting for a fair & honest electrician & plumber, as last guy wanted $1800 to install 7 recessed lighting 6" remodel cans. (existing wiring & switches in place already) Thought that was a little high, but I guess I am out of my element when it comes to the pricing of their services. 

In any case, Hammond is a growing so that is a good thing if you still own a nice piece of land. :homereat:


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Andy 

Great to hear you're making progress. I know it is intimidating when you're looking at that large of a project.

I wish I lived closer cause I'd come over and we'd get those can lights in this afternoon and still have time for a cold one. 

Keep us updated on your progress and of course we need pictures!

The other Andy


----------

